# Multi-controller joystick 5D MKIII jumped off



## candyman (Jun 1, 2014)

It looks like we got caught in a stream of bad luck....
Within 3 weeks our iron broke, one week ago our laundry machine, last week my watch, yesterday the laptop of my wife (totally dead) and today .....
the multi-controller joystick of my 5D MK III jumped off. I couldn't select AF-points. :'( 
I hope this was the last issue because we are spending big deal of money to fix/replace stuff here...


My camera is 1 year and 7 months old. I believe we get only 1 year warranty so it looks I have to pay for it myself.
Does anyone have the same experience and can tell me how much approx. the repair costs are?


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 1, 2014)

It's quite common. You can probably just push the joystick back into place and it will work. 

The only problem is the rubber bladder/seal is now broken. If you send it to Canon they will replace it; the catch is that the joystick's rubber is attached to the whole rubber bladder surrounding the body, which they will have to replace. 


If you don't need the complete weather seal I'd just push the little thing back on and be done with it. I doubt even in rain if it will affect it. After all, the 5D2 never had a rubberized joystick.


----------



## candyman (Jun 1, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> It's quite common. You can probably just push the joystick back into place and it will work.
> 
> The only problem is the rubber bladder/seal is now broken. If you send it to Canon they will replace it; the catch is that the joystick's rubber is attached to the whole rubber bladder surrounding the body, which they will have to replace.
> 
> ...




Thanks R1-7D
I tried to put it back, very gentle. It has a tiny pin and a square surrounding it on the camera side. I needed to look very very closely to make sure the square parts (the little thing has one as well) are on top of each other. I just put the little thing back. Problem is the rubber got caught under it. Now it operates. But it is less smooth than before - so more harder to move the AF-points from left to right and up and down. 
And...don't know if it will fall of again.
Do you know if the little thing is a part that, if you loose it, you can buy a new one in a camera shop?


----------



## archiea (Jun 1, 2014)

You should be able to use the top rolling dial to move around focus points. You might have to program it as such or just enable them with the AF point selection button.


----------



## Kahuna (Jun 1, 2014)

I feel you pain. I'm vacationing in the northern regions of the Fijian islands with spectactularly clear nights. My subject of choice the Milky Way is so clear and bright you can reach out and touch it. 

Day 1- computer died (hard drive failure) 

Pretty disappointed but that can be fixed when I return to the statees.

Day 4 - My 5D III gets knocked over. Good news is my 24-70 is unharmed. Bad news is the camera is toast. 

My Fijian friends and family (Matevuvale) have a saying... Senga na lenga - translation is no worries


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2014)

If you used American Express to purchase the camera, they add another year onto the warranty, some other credit cards do the same depending on the plan.

Don't overlook this, it might save you $$$ when you get back.


----------



## Kahuna (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Mt Spokane.


----------



## candyman (Jun 2, 2014)

Kahuna said:


> I feel you pain. I'm vacationing in the northern regions of the Fijian islands with spectactularly clear nights. My subject of choice the Milky Way is so clear and bright you can reach out and touch it.
> 
> Day 1- computer died (hard drive failure)
> 
> ...




Ouch, sorry to hear about your camera. That's even worse than my problem. Hope you can get the extra warranty.
I'll try not to focus on the bad stream and look at the good things - no worries!


----------



## Jemlnlx (Jun 2, 2014)

Mine came off a few months back. It came off, I found it laying on the carpet and snapped it back into place. It was out of warranty and I sent it to the Canon Center in Jamesburg, NJ for estimate. With my CPS discount the cost was $263. I never got it done. It seems sturdy and I never have had any issues with it again.

I believe the rubber sealing requires the back plate to be taken off in order to access it. 

Hope this helps.

This was my original posting:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18860.msg363549#msg363549


----------



## candyman (Jun 2, 2014)

Jemlnlx said:


> Mine came off a few months back. It came off, I found it laying on the carpet and snapped it back into place. It was out of warranty and I sent it to the Canon Center in Jamesburg, NJ for estimate. With my CPS discount the cost was $263. I never got it done. It seems sturdy and I never have had any issues with it again.
> 
> I believe the rubber sealing requires the back plate to be taken off in order to access it.
> 
> ...



Thanks

I just feel uncomfortable with my own 'repair'. I am a little bit in stress that it will jum off again. Boy, I really hate it.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 2, 2014)

.
I think it's pretty mickey mouse for an expensive camera. Mine has always had response problems. I guess next it falls off.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> I think it's pretty mickey mouse for an expensive camera. Mine has always had response problems. I guess next it falls off.


 
I've heard numerous reports of it happening to the 5D MK III, its hard to gage because we hear about issues, but do not know the percentage. One advantage from buying from a local dealer is that they can often get it fixed, and will send it to Canon for you.


----------



## Sharp (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry to bring back this old topic: Had this same issue last weekend, but on the C5DIII battery grip (original). 

Since i'm out of warranty for quite a few years already (got mine in 2012), I decided to "replace it myself". Found the parts (likely a clone) on the internet, and overpriced for what it is -- seriously -- about 5$ + shipping. At first, i thought it would be an 10 seconds thing, just to push it back in; but apparently it wasn't. 

There are a thin "jacket surrounding rubber" that is supposed to seal the join. That thingy was damn hard to squizze back in (especially without breaking it!). Think about the ring lower part of a condom that you try to squizze between two things, without actually breaking the really thin part. 

... and hour later ...

Managed to push it more or less correctly (and indeed partially broke it). The best tools I found was 2 sim ejectors for iphone/ipad (the tiny pin that allows you to eject the sim card from the phone), using one of them to push the ring under, and using the second one to "hold that inside" while i remove the first pin; and circle int around. The lower part was almost impossible to get in, i assume there are something inside the grip that makes it tighter in this area.

Just so you know, doable, likely well with more patience (a virtue that i dont have).


----------



## Jemlnlx (Oct 13, 2016)

The reason that they wanted $263 to replace the button and seal around the button I was told was because they had to replace the entire black plate. It does seem a bit pricey for a replacing a seal, though think of it like replacing a car gasket ...depending on where it is located, it car be cost easily a few hundred dollars to replace a $10 gasket.

Not to worry though, I simply popped it back on (much like a keyboard key) and it hasn't come off for years.


----------



## Sharp (Oct 13, 2016)

yup, i read similar things on other forums. But would it make sense for a battery grip? #DIY :\


----------



## DomTomLondon (Oct 13, 2016)

So glad we have consumer rights laws in Europe that go well beyond the manufacturer's warranty period.


----------

